# Rodana / Rodania



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,

I got this watch few weeks ago. It"s marked Rodana both on the dial and the mvt.

I have difficulties to trace this brand. Is it the ancient name of the actual Rodania company?

Thanks in advance for yur help,

Bertrand


----------



## piet (Feb 12, 2008)

Hellp Bertrand found this on the web

The "Rodana" watch company was founded in 1930 in Grenchen Switzerland by Hans Baumgartner, according to the company website. In myu own research, I found they quickly became a perennial favorite with the big catalog merchandisers such as Becken, Otto Young, etc., for sale to independent jewelers and consumers direct. The name was later changed to Rodania for reasons unknown. They maintain a company headquarters in White Plains, N.Y., and appear to be mostly distributed in Canada.

look here for an rodania site http://www.rodaniacanada.com/about.html

greetings piet


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Thats interesting. My father has a gold Rodania that he got from my mother in 1954 as an engagement present. That would date Tranber70's to before 1954

My fathers was bought in a jeweller in Glasgow - but don't know anything else about it


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hello bertrand

here's my rodania, not as old as yours but of solid gold construction, i believe that the steering wheel is their motif



























it is one of the most comfy watches that i own 

john


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for yur research Piet. On the link yu gave me, they mention "rodania" ad founded in Grenchen, but no mention of Rodana.

That's my main problem, Rodania is well identified but Rodana I can't find anything about it.

Bertrand



piet said:


> Hellp Bertrand found this on the web
> 
> The "Rodana" watch company was founded in 1930 in Grenchen Switzerland by Hans Baumgartner, according to the company website. In myu own research, I found they quickly became a perennial favorite with the big catalog merchandisers such as Becken, Otto Young, etc., for sale to independent jewelers and consumers direct. The name was later changed to Rodania for reasons unknown. They maintain a company headquarters in White Plains, N.Y., and appear to be mostly distributed in Canada.
> 
> ...


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I would date mine from the late 30's early 40"s.

I assume yur father's one is wider than mine which is 30mm only.

Bertrand



Robert said:


> Thats interesting. My father has a gold Rodania that he got from my mother in 1954 as an engagement present. That would date Tranber70's to before 1954
> 
> My fathers was bought in a jeweller in Glasgow - but don't know anything else about it


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

John,

Yu are right their logo is a stiring wheel.

Anyway I sent Rodania Canada a question about difference between these 2 brands/name.

Which is strange is that the design of the letters is the same.

Wait and see.

Thanks averybody for yur kind help,

Will let yu know if I have any information,

Bertrand


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I got this morning the Rodania Canada reply :

Rodana has been founded in 1930 in Grenchen (swiss). The first 5/10 years, watches were sold under the brand Rodana and for "judicial" reasons the brand moved from Rodana to Rodania.

Please to finally have got the final story.

Bertrand


----------



## Studley Ramrod (Jan 27, 2008)

johnbaz said:


> hello bertrand
> 
> here's my rodania, not as old as yours but of solid gold construction, i believe that the steering wheel is their motif
> 
> ...


I've got one of these in 18ct gold, with calendar window. 25j automatic, swiss hallmarked ! An ALL Swiss Watch, inc. case







)

I think the movement is an AS 1748/9. The case on mine has 1674 SJ.

One of my favourite classics, the rotor wizzes round and you can hear the quality ! Keeps excellent time too !

Nice watch johnbaz !

I bet you know Worksop !


----------

